# Bouton Home iPhone 6



## Gudmos (2 Mars 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens vous voir parce que j'ai un soucis avec mon iPhone 6 64Go.
Voila, j'ai depuis quelques temps un bug de mon bouton home. Il est devenu dur du jour au lendemain comme si quelque chose s'était glissé entre l'extérieur et l'intérieur et que cela empêche d'appuyer pleinement sur celui ci.
De plus, il arrive par moment qu'il se bloque totalement et que je perde la fonction du bouton.
Je suis passé chez Apple, réparation possible mais 115€ car garantie constructeur dépassée depuis 60 jours.
Que faire? 
L'erreur 53 me fait peut quant à réparer la chose moi même et je n'ai pas envie de payer autant. Cela ne fait qu'un an à peine passé que je l'ai.
Je ne comprend pas comment cela a pu arriver, je prend soin de la chose au vu du tarif d'un iPhone.

Merci pour vos réponses

Julien


----------



## PDD (2 Mars 2016)

Gudmos a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je viens vous voir parce que j'ai un soucis avec mon iPhone 6 64Go.
> Voila, j'ai depuis quelques temps un bug de mon bouton home. Il est devenu dur du jour au lendemain comme si quelque chose s'était glissé entre l'extérieur et l'intérieur et que cela empêche d'appuyer pleinement sur celui ci.
> ...


la garantie européenne de 2 ans est dépassée?


----------



## Gudmos (2 Mars 2016)

PDD a dit:


> la garantie européenne de 2 ans est dépassée?



Tout d'abord merci de ta réponse.

Ensuite non la garantie européenne n'est pas passé ! De quoi s'agit-il? Je n'en ai jamais entendu parler?

Julien


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (2 Mars 2016)

Tout produit vendu en Europe bénéficie d'une garantie de 2 ans.
Je me suis fait avoir car j'ai voulu changé une batterie moi-même au bout d'un an et 2 mois mais ça ne fonctionnait pas
 car c'était une batterie pas cher. Du coup j'ai appelé Apple et ils m'ont dit que la garantie est en réalité de 2 ans.


----------



## Gudmos (2 Mars 2016)

paranormal-wizzzard a dit:


> Tout produit vendu en Europe bénéficie d'une garantie de 2 ans.
> Je me suis fait avoir car j'ai voulu changé une batterie moi-même au bout d'un an et 2 mois mais ça ne fonctionnait pas
> car c'était une batterie pas cher. Du coup j'ai appelé Apple et ils m'ont dit que la garantie est en réalité de 2 ans.



Super merci pour les infos à tous, j'ai vérifié, effectivement on y a droit.
Il me faut simplement retrouver ma facture d'achat et je pourrai prétendre à faire valoir mon droit.

Merci à tous !


----------



## PDD (2 Mars 2016)

Gudmos a dit:


> Super merci pour les infos à tous, j'ai vérifié, effectivement on y a droit.
> Il me faut simplement retrouver ma facture d'achat et je pourrai prétendre à faire valoir mon droit.
> 
> Merci à tous !


Et probablement que c'est la date de la première connexion sur L'AS qui donne le début de la garantie. Tu le vérifies facilement avec ton numéro de série.


----------

